# Jerking @ 1500



## jswatson (Feb 14, 2005)

I drive a 96 200SX SE M/T and sometimes driving around a parking lot or pulling into my driveway (low speed 1st gear conditions) it wants to jerk at about 1500 rpm when holding the gas steady. I can notice a slight jerk when letting off of the gas sometimes also. I have a few ideas of what it is, but I would like some feedback.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

sloppy throttle foot is all. it'll go away when you get a little more used to the car.


----------



## jswatson (Feb 14, 2005)

I think not. I've owned my car for two years and I have became one with all three pedals and the shifter.


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

jswatson said:


> I think not. I've owned my car for two years and I have became one with all three pedals and the shifter.


my car did that but it was only cause the plug for one of my intake sesnor was loose


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

hows the tune up on the car? particulary o2 sensor


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

jswatson said:


> I drive a 96 200SX SE M/T and sometimes driving around a parking lot or pulling into my driveway (low speed 1st gear conditions) it wants to jerk at about 1500 rpm when holding the gas steady. I can notice a slight jerk when letting off of the gas sometimes also. I have a few ideas of what it is, but I would like some feedback.


Mine does the exact same thing. I'm still not sure what the cause is though I have a feeling my clutch is spot worn.


----------



## jswatson (Feb 14, 2005)

I have kept the car well tuned up. I had to change the front oxygen sensor not too long ago. I replaced it with a bosch oxygen sensor. I have also changed the spark plugs, fuel filter, air filter, and cleaned the EGR and EGR-BPT valve. I don't think it is the clutch. The clutch seems to be in good shape. I was wondering if worn or loose motor mounts could be to blame?
:cheers:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

its that bouncing feeling right? my friends jetta does that quite violently, at low RPM's, but he's no slouch at driving. he used to own an alfa romeo spyder as his first car and could drive the hell out of that thing. some cars just do it and idk why.

P.s- that title is _very_ bad lol.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

jswatson said:


> I have kept the car well tuned up. I had to change the front oxygen sensor not too long ago. I replaced it with a bosch oxygen sensor. I have also changed the spark plugs, fuel filter, air filter, and cleaned the EGR and EGR-BPT valve. I don't think it is the clutch. The clutch seems to be in good shape. I was wondering if worn or loose motor mounts could be to blame?
> :cheers:


I thought the engine mounts might be to blame too and replaced the front/got rear inserts. It still happens though.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

I too have this to some extent. Even when the car was new you had to either be holding the throttle steady or push in the clutch or it would jerk back and forth. I also assume motor mounts as it has gotten much worse. As for new mounts not helping perhaps it is one of the other two mounts. I know, don't say it cause their harder to do and more expensive but just a thought. Maybe worn axels. I will be trying to cure mine with the prothane mounts as I can reach in and grab my dogbone mount and wiggle it back and forth with no resistance. Otherwise cruising parking lots for a spot sucks bad. Good luckwith your particular case(s).


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

in my friends jetta, it was one of his cylinders mis firing, he got it fixed and it went away alittle, then it came back full force. its really bad, like it moves you when your siting in his car. i think he may have been used to the torque in his alfa and he's dumping the clutch to soon. the little GA cant handle much. try this: (i don't drive stick so correct me if im wrong) don't let the clutch out to fast, slip it alittle/baby it, see if that changes anything.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> in my friends jetta, it was one of his cylinders mis firing, he got it fixed and it went away alittle, then it came back full force. its really bad, like it moves you when your siting in his car. i think he may have been used to the torque in his alfa and he's dumping the clutch to soon. the little GA cant handle much. try this: (i don't drive stick so correct me if im wrong) don't let the clutch out to fast, slip it alittle/baby it, see if that changes anything.


I understand what your saying but this doesn't feel like anything to do with the engine or clutch, but the fact of the engine moving in the bay too much. My particular situation is rolling in first gear, no matter how gently I push on/let off the throttle/clutch I can feel the engine jerking back and forth in response to the wheels putting torque back on the engine. It is so bad now it will "wonk, wonk, wonk" several times if you don't clutch. It is the closest I could imagine putting the car in park at moderate speed. All from letting off the throttle at 10 mph. Again, my motor mounts show pretty bad wear but every one else's case may vary.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

hmmm...i'm used to my SR20 so i dont have this issue. it may just be that the GA16 doesn't have enough power to move the car at idle. you know?

it could also be the manner in which your letting it drop to idle. my car will jerk if i just drop the throttle at 10mph, i have to baby it down to 4-5mph then left off the throttle (idle speed is 4 to 6 mph, spedo isn't accurate enough lol)

you could always test my theory by starting from a stop, and accelerate by engaging the clutch ONLY, no throttle. if the car accelerates without incident, then it's safe to assume that your method was improper...but if it doesn't accerlate then either the engine's too weak or is damaged.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Tavel said:


> hmmm...i'm used to my SR20 so i dont have this issue. it may just be that the GA16 doesn't have enough power to move the car at idle. you know?
> 
> it could also be the manner in which your letting it drop to idle. my car will jerk if i just drop the throttle at 10mph, i have to baby it down to 4-5mph then left off the throttle (idle speed is 4 to 6 mph, spedo isn't accurate enough lol)
> 
> you could always test my theory by starting from a stop, and accelerate by engaging the clutch ONLY, no throttle. if the car accelerates without incident, then it's safe to assume that your method was improper...but if it doesn't accerlate then either the engine's too weak or is damaged.


It's neither. This sometimes happens in the ~2000 rpm range as well.

We're talking about gentle acceleration and steady cruise in that rev range. What you described above is a different issue.


----------



## jswatson (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't believe it is anything with the motor. I have been suspecting the mounts as the culprits. It feels like the engine is moving in the engine bay. If someone changed their mounts and still had the problem, specificy which mounts.(There is 3 I think) I seriously don't think its a cylinder misfiring. As for the Jetta, VW is a piece of shit.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

jswatson said:


> I don't believe it is anything with the motor. I have been suspecting the mounts as the culprits. It feels like the engine is moving in the engine bay. If someone changed their mounts and still had the problem, specificy which mounts.(There is 3 I think)


There are four mounts for the engine/transmission assembly. I replaced the "torque mounts' (ones closest to front bumper and the middle of the firewall) and still had the problem.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

It's your engine mounts alright. If yo put in ES inserts, those things make a good difference at first but don't really help after about 6 months I've noticed. Get prothanes, they are damn good. They are much better than the ES bushings (stiffer urethane) but still not as harsh as the other full replacements out there.

They are around the same price as all the ES inserts too. got mine for $45 all 4 mounts. Can't go wrong.


----------



## jswatson (Feb 14, 2005)

Where can I buy Prothane mounts. I'm having trouble finding somewhere to buy them.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

jswatson said:


> Where can I buy Prothane mounts. I'm having trouble finding somewhere to buy them.


http://www.lightningmotorsports.com/prothane_nissan.htm

I gess this is still current. The link still comes up.


----------



## Nissan200sx (Mar 23, 2004)

Excelent tread, learned somethin'. My car does it a little, not much. Was wondering what caused it. I know its not my driving. But now, I have a pretty good idea whats causing it. THANX!!!


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

ReVerm said:


> There are four mounts for the engine/transmission assembly. I replaced the "torque mounts' (ones closest to front bumper and the middle of the firewall) and still had the problem.


Turns out I was wrong. It was one of my mounts. The rubber part in the factory rear mount had cracked at the top, so the rear inserts weren't able to do their job. 

The replacement mount I got was an Anchor Industries mount from NAPA, which has a thick rubber part going from the front to the rear (as opposed to the factory Nissan mount, which has spaces in the rubber front and rear), so I couldn't put the rear inserts back in. The jerking has improved, however, and I'm hoping it will last after the rubber breaks in.


----------



## phani (Jul 12, 2005)

*Excellent thread*

Hello friends, 
It is a useful discussion. Recently I bought Nissan Sentra GXE, 1997 (automatic). Even I have the same problem of jerking at slow speeds. From the discussion I understood that the engine mount is the problem for manual (stick shift) cars. So I am just wondering if it is the same even with automatic transmission? Pls give me your valuable suggestions,
Thanks!!


----------

